# Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht



## Tihreon (27. Februar 2018)

*Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

PROBLEM DURCH ÖFTERE ABMONTAGE GELÖST



Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht
Ich hab ein problem: 
Vor einer woche habe ich bemerkt, das meine alte luftkühlung für ,,grafikaufwendige Spiele“ nicht ausreicht und meine CPU schon bei 86°C war. Also habe ich eine wasserkühlung ,,Cooler master liquid 120mm“ gekauft (i7 7700k)
Als ich diese dann einbaute war mein pc schon beim starten bei 100°C und hat sich direkt abgeschalten. Die lüfter sind nicht verkehrt eingebaut oder so und die WLP hab ich auch verwendet. Ebenso hab ich das sticker ding an der pumpe davor runter genommen und die cpu davor gereinig
Die pumpe bewegt sich keinen Millimeter wenn ich sie ein bisschen rüttel und die schläuche sind auch nicht abgeknickst oder so

Das war das erste mal das ich eine kühlung einbaute aber ich habe alles nach anleitung gemacht. 


Ich habe die pumpe als ich bemerkt hab das es immer noch so heiß war abmontiert und mehr WLP draufgestrichen
Danach hatte mein pc im leerlauf nur mehr 70°C, was für den leerlauf aber immernoch verdammt viel ist
Ich hab bemerkt das die schläuche extrem kalt sind und auch bei 100% cpu auslastung nicht wärmer wird und das das auch bei der pumpe so ist. Die Radiatoren funktionieren einwandfrei.
Weiß wer was ich noch machen könnte?
PS: pumpe pumpt nicht, ist aber an (logo leuchtet)p


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Läuft die Pumpe?


----------



## amdahl (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Wäre auch meine erste Frage gewesen. Danach hätte ich dann die Anmerkung angebracht dass eine 120er AIO wahrscheinlich keine besseren Ergebnisse liefern wird als ein halbwegs vernünftiger Luftkühler.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Alle Stromkabel drangemacht? 
Bzw. wo hast du welches Kabel drangemacht und hast du im Bios was umgestellt?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Das ist doch ein 3-Pin Stecker an der Pumpeneinheit. Das kommt aufs Mainboard....ob die Pumpe läuft hört man, zudem sollte das Logo leuchte - wenn ich mich grad nicht vertue


----------



## Tihreon (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

@amdahl Eine 240 hätte in meine case nicht reingebracht und diese wasserkühlung sollte zumindest besser als meine vorige luftkühlung sein


----------



## Tihreon (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

@Zeitdieb13 Es sind alle stromkabel dran die pumpe ist bei cpu_fan1 drangesteckt und ich habe nix beim bios verändert
Den pc habe ich auch erst seid knapp 1 monat


----------



## Tihreon (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

@Narbennarr Das logo leuchtet doch höre ich nicht das sie pumpt oder sonstwas macht


----------



## Tihreon (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

@Narbennarr das weiß ich nicht aber nach dem programm msi command center sollte die pumpe gehen


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Wieviel rpm liegen denn auf dem Port mit der Pumpe an? DIe CM Pumpe sollte mir rund 2800 rpm laufen


----------



## Tihreon (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wieviel rpm liegen denn auf dem Port mit der Pumpe an? DIe CM Pumpe sollte mir rund 2800 rpm laufen



Beim starten vom pc läuft sie mit ca 2000rpm aber nach ner minute oder so geht sie dann auf 0 wo sie dann manchmal wieder auf 800 für 2 sekunden geht


----------



## amdahl (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Also läuft die Pumpe nicht wirklich. Stell den entsprechenden Anschluss mal auf 100% oder schließ die Pumpe anderweitig an konstante 12V an und schau obs besser wird.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Also im Bios den cpu_fan1 auf volle leistung stellen sollte dein problem lösen.


----------



## Tihreon (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

@Zeitdieb13 ich habe die pumpe auf 100% gestellt aber das hat auch nix geändert


----------



## Tihreon (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*



amdahl schrieb:


> Also läuft die Pumpe nicht wirklich. Stell den entsprechenden Anschluss mal auf 100% oder schließ die Pumpe anderweitig an konstante 12V an und schau obs besser wird.



Nach msi command center stell ich die pumpe um und danach wäre sie schon bei 100%


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Pumpe soll auch volle 100% haben und normalerweise sollte sie jetzt laufen und dein Temperatur Problem gelöst sein.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Sorry fand das jetzt bissl verwirrend, also du hast die Pumpe im BIOS bereits auf 100% umgestellt? Sie hält aber die Drehzahl nicht, oder tut sich gar nix wenn du sie umstellst? 

PS: Rechts unter dem Beitrag ist eine Schaltfläche zum "Bearbeiten" des Beitrags, somit kannst du deinen Beitrag editieren und es kommen nicht ständig Doppel oder Dreifachposts zustande.


----------



## Tihreon (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Sorry fand das jetzt bissl verwirrend, also du hast die Pumpe im BIOS bereits auf 100% umgestellt? Sie hält aber die Drehzahl nicht, oder tut sich gar nix wenn du sie umstellst?
> 
> PS: Rechts unter dem Beitrag ist eine Schaltfläche zum "Bearbeiten" des Beitrags, somit kannst du deinen Beitrag editieren und es kommen nicht ständig Doppel oder Dreifachposts zustande.



Ja ok ein bisschen genauer (vielleicht)
Die pumpe ist auf 100% im BIOS. Sie ist aktiv, das logo leuchtet auch und die rpm zeigt Aktivität aber die pumpe pumpt nicht


----------



## Tihreon (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Pumpe soll auch volle 100% haben und normalerweise sollte sie jetzt laufen und dein Temperatur Problem gelöst sein.



Pumpe hat 100% aber löst immer noch nicht das problem


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Dann klarer Fall von rma.


----------



## amdahl (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Wohl eher doa+rma 
Falls dem Threadersteller diese Abkürzungen nichts sagen sollten: Das Teil scheint defekt zu sein. Schick die Wasserkühlung zurück und lass dir entweder eine neue geben oder steig auf eine andere Kühllösung um.
Ich wäre ja immer noch für einen anständigen Luftkühler. Wenn du uns sagst welches Gehäuse du hast bekommst du Empfehlungen.


----------



## Tihreon (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mir ja ein paar vorschläge für ne gute luftkühlung geben soll aber eine i7 7700k schön kühl halten (case: cooler master silencio RC-550-KKN1 Midi-Tower) (ich weiß nicht was eine optimale temperatur für meine cpu ist) aber ich schau mal ob ich die wakü noch zum laufen krieg


----------



## amdahl (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Mit das stärkste was du dir hier einbauen könntest wäre der Scythe Fuma: Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der ist flach genug um in dein Gehäuse zu passen.


----------



## Tihreon (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*



amdahl schrieb:


> Mit das stärkste was du dir hier einbauen könntest wäre der Scythe Fuma: Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der ist flach genug um in dein Gehäuse zu passen.



Wenn ich die wakü nicht zum laufen krieg schau ich mir die an
Ach ja noch was: weiß wer wie hoch die temps sein dürfen damit der pc so 4-5 jahre haltet


----------



## amdahl (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Alles unter 90°C sollte die Lebensdauer der CPU nicht signifikant beeinträchtigen wenn wir in solchen Zeiträumen denken. Belastbare Statistiken kann ich dazu leider keine liefern.
Was CPUs tötet ist eher zu hohe Spannung, nicht die Temperatur. Wenn du jetzt vor hast die CPU 5 Jahre lang 24/7 auf Volllast laufen zu lassen wären ein wenig niedrigere Temperaturen vielleicht angebracht.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Hättest du vorher den Boxer kühler darauf oder einen anderen?


----------



## chaotium (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

es ist schon ein unterschied ob man eine custom wakü baut oder ne simple AIO...


----------



## Tihreon (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

@Zeitdieb ich hatte einen der irgendwas mit be quiet! Hieß. War aber nicht der


----------



## Tihreon (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> es ist schon ein unterschied ob man eine custom wakü baut oder ne simple AIO...



Trotzdem sollte der keine 70°C im leerlauf haben und beim starten 100


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Ich wollte nur wissen welche Luftkühlung du ersetzt hast.Normalerweise sind bequiet lüfter schon recht gut und leistungsstark,deshalb gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus das der airflow in dem gehäuse nicht das wahre ist und das deine cpu ein opfer der intelzahnpasta ist. Was du versuchen kannst ist deinen mittleren Laufwerkschacht ausbauen und dort noch einen 120er lüfter zu montieren.
Ein Bild vom Pc inneren kann auch helfen.


----------



## Tihreon (1. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen welche Luftkühlung du ersetzt hast.Normalerweise sind bequiet lüfter schon recht gut und leistungsstark,deshalb gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus das der airflow in dem gehäuse nicht das wahre ist und das deine cpu ein opfer der intelzahnpasta ist. Was du versuchen kannst ist deinen mittleren Laufwerkschacht ausbauen und dort noch einen 120er lüfter zu montieren.
> Ein Bild vom Pc inneren kann auch helfen.



Also das war be quiet Pure Rock Slim. Ja leider bin ich zu spät drauf gekommen dass der nicht stark genug ist. Selbst verständlich benutze ich keine Intelwärmeleitpaste sondern die Mx 4 4g


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Intelzahnpasta bezieht sich auf die Wärmeleitpaste die UNTER dem Heatspreader deines CPUs  verarbeitet ist.
Dein Alter kühler hat eine tdp von 150, deine CPU von 95 unübertaktet.
Heißt an dem lag es schon Mal nicht, das die Temperatur so hoch wahr.


----------



## Tihreon (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung funktioniert nicht*

Das klingt jetzt dumm aber der wasserkühler funktioniert wieder aus irgendeinem grund.
Das einzige was ich gemacht habe war den kühler 3 mal abzubauen und wieder einzubauen
Im leerlauf bin ich bei 30°C und unter volllast bei maximal 66


----------

